# Best PGR for Bermuda?



## Nathanael (Apr 10, 2019)

What does everyone suggest as the best PGR for Bermuda? Anyone heard of Tide Paclo?


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

A good amount of us use T-Nex which is the same as Primo Max


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I use T-nex


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Most of us use T-Nex. It's off patent and the most economical. It's foliar absorbed.

Tide Paclo is a little more expensive. It's root absorbed, and the theory is it lasts longer. It's technically not labeled for residential use.

Another PGR for turf is Cutless (Flurprimidol). It is root absorbed like Tide. It's still on patent and really expensive. I had some Cutless left over from my contractor days and used it last year, both by itself and with T-Nex at half rate. The tank mix seemed to provide the best color and suppression. I'm almost out of Cutless though, so I'll be using all T-Nex this year.

They all accomplish the same thing - supress giberrellic acid production which shortens the internode spacing of the turf plant resulting in more leafy tissue, less top growth and more lateral growth.

I believe there was a member or two on here that experimented with Tide last year. Not sure where that thread is.

Here is a long thread with a ton of info on PGR:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=54


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

46-0-0 weekly at 2lbs/1ksf works too. Get your mower ready.......


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

slomo said:


> 46-0-0 weekly at 2lbs/1ksf works too. Get your mower ready.......


What?


----------

